# 12x12 photo skills



## Fred Berg (May 18, 2015)

Interesting read from the BBC: Photo challenge 12x12 - BBC News


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2015)

That could be a BLAST with a hip flask filled with a flavored whiskey, taking a shot AND a shot every 100 steps!!! 

One shot with the camera, one shot off the flask! Woo-hooooooo!


----------



## Fred Berg (May 19, 2015)

Derrel said:


> That could be a BLAST with a hip flask filled with a flavored whiskey, taking a shot AND a shot every 100 steps!!!
> 
> One shot with the camera, one shot off the flask! Woo-hooooooo!



AND  shooting from the hip so as to be old-school street photographers rather than snapshot hipsters


----------



## limr (May 19, 2015)

I tried shooting from the hip once:




Day 283 - Off kilter wall by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 283 - Off kilter crosswalk by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Perhaps I should try Derrel's idea of a shot of whisky (no flavored stuff, though, blech!) with every shot with a camera. I bet I'd get a lot better for a little while. And then a lot worse


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2015)

Lenny....whaddaya' think? 1400 steps? 14 photographs, 14 shots off the ole flash, that enough for a good Saturday shoot? (Of course, each 'shot' off the flask being a polite-society type, well-mannered half-shot, not some frat-boy-like glug-glug-glug shot! lol

I really gotta try this sometime...

Of course, to make things easier, a simple 12-shot roll of 120 film would make the numbers and the film replacement issues, much easier to deal with.

Speaking of 12-shot rolls of 120...last summer I shot my first roll of 120 film in the Bronica with the multiple-exposure lever engaged for the first 10 frames or so... I was like...damn...that negative is* BLACK!!!!!
*
And to think I thought the film advance crank felt especially smooth and effortless. Duhhh!


----------

